# Knockdown ceiling : My walls are orange peel..



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

Same texture all the way around is best. Although many, many house have popcorn ceilings and orange peel walls -- including mine! :laughing:


----------



## Arkayne (Jul 16, 2007)

StevePM said:


> Same texture all the way around is best. Although many, many house have popcorn ceilings and orange peel walls -- including mine! :laughing:


Yep, I've a popcorn/orangepeel house as well. I did a test spray on a piece of plywood and it came out pretty good. However, I worry that I'll end up with stalactites if I spray orange on the ceiling. Is it a matter of getting the consistancy (currently pancake batter), air pressure, and gun settings correct?


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I just finished taking down popcorn ceiling and respraying texture in one of my rooms. I used a medium nozzle on the sprayer, 25 psi on the compressor and pancake batter consistency joint compound.


----------



## Arkayne (Jul 16, 2007)

fierysun said:


> I just finished taking down popcorn ceiling and respraying texture in one of my rooms. I used a medium nozzle on the sprayer, 25 psi on the compressor and pancake batter consistency joint compound.


Thanks! That was EXACTLY what I needed to see! I'll be spraying tonight when I get home. I can't wait!


----------

